# Plug ή Πού πας χωρίς βύσμα;



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σε επεισόδιο της τηλεοπτικής σειράς με τον Αλαντίν που έδειξε τώρα η ΝΕΤ, όλη η γνωστή παρέα βρίσκεται παγιδευμένη σ' έναν χώρο που γεμίζει γοργά με νερό. «I'll pull the _plug_» λέει το τζίνι, και βουτά για να βγάλει το _πώμα_, την _τάπα_ που κρατά τον χώρο κλειστό, ώστε ν' αδειάσει το νερό και να σωθούν. «Θα βγάλω την _πρίζα_» λέει η μεταγλώττιση... Σωστά, μην έχει ρεύμα και πάθουμε καμιά ηλεκτροπληξία με τόσο νερό...



*Plug*. Πρώτη και επίσημη μετάφραση: *βύσμα*, που το βρίσκουμε σε Ιπποκράτη και Αριστοφάνη, ενώ τα του _Στίλπωνος βύσματα_ (Stilpo’s stoppers) ήταν τα επιχειρήματα με τα οποία αποστόμωνε (κοινώς, τάπωνε) τους αντιπάλους του. Υπάρχουν πλέον, με τις ευλογίες της ΕΛΕΤΟ, και παράγωγα: *βυσματώνω*, *βυσμάτωση*, *εμβυσματούμενος* (ή *εμβυσματώσιμος*) για το επίθετο _plug-in_ (από το αρχαίο έμβυσμα) αλλά και *εκβυσμάτωση* για το _unplugging_ (δηλ. αντί να πεις «όταν βγάλετε το φις από την πρίζα», μπορείς να του φορέσεις φράκο και να πεις «μετά την εκβυσμάτωση» — δεν ξέρω αν θα αναφερθούμε και σε _εκβυσματωμένες_ εκτελέσεις μουσικής). Και *βυσματικός* στο ΠαπΛεξ.

Το _βύσμα_ / _plug_ μπορεί να είναι το *βούλωμα* ενός βαρελιού, το *πώμα* ενός μπουκαλιού, η *τάπα* του μπάνιου. Από αυτά έχουμε και άλλα παράγωγα, το καθένα με το ρόλο του στη γλώσσα, π.χ. _εκπώμαστρο_ ή _εκπωματιστήρας_ για το τιρμπουσόν (corkscrew) ή _ξεβουλωτήρι_ (plunger) για τη βεντούζα της τουαλέτας.
Αξίζει επίσης να γίνει συζήτηση για το *στουπί*, το ρήμα _*στουπώνω*_ και το μπέρδεμα με το _στουμπώνω_.

Μπέρδεμα είναι και η μετάφραση του *ρευματολήπτη plug*, του βύσματος που παίρνει ρεύμα από ένα σημείο, μια υποδοχή, συνήθως στον τοίχο, που είναι ο _ρευματοδότης_ (_power point, socket_). Με την *πρίζα* (ή, κοινώς, και _μπρίζα_), από το γαλλικό _prise_, εννοούμε τον _ρευματοδότη_ (π.χ. _Βγάλ' το από την πρίζα_), αλλά, αραιά και πού, βλέπει κανείς να χρησιμοποιείται η πρίζα με τη σημασία του βύσματος, δηλαδή «Βάλε την πρίζα» αντί για «Βάλ’ το στην πρίζα».

Με βάση τα γαλλικά δεν είναι λάθος, αφού η _prise_ μπορεί να είναι _prise femelle_ (θηλυκή, δηλ. υποδοχή) ή _prise mâle_ (αρσενική, _fiche_, *φις*). Αυτό ισχύει και στα καθημερινά αγγλικά, αφού _wall plug_ είναι η υποδοχή (δείτε όμως και παρακάτω), άρα _prise_ και _plug_ και _πρίζα_ δικαιούνται να είναι … επαμφοτερίζοντα.

Για τα άλλα βύσματα (*τζακ* κ.λπ.) να γράψετε εσείς που ασχολείστε με τα τεχνικά, είναι τόσα που θα μπερδευτώ. Μου έφτανε που είδα ότι το σχετικό άρθρο της Wikipedia αρχίζει ως εξής:
A TRS connector (tip, ring, sleeve) also called an audio jack, phone plug, jack plug, stereo plug, mini-jack, mini-stereo, or headphone jack, is a common audio connector.
Όχι πως είναι πολύ απλούστερο το γαλλικό http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_(prise).

Εγώ ξέρω μόνο τους μουσικούς που παίζουν *unplugged*, δηλαδή χωρίς ηλεκτρική ενίσχυση, «ακουστικά».

Αλλά να γυρίσω στο *wall plug*, που δεν είναι μόνο η πρίζα στον τοίχο αλλά και το βύσμα που χώνουμε στον τοίχο ως υποδοχή βίδας, το γνωστό *ούπα* (έτσι στο ΛΝΕΓ) ή *ούπατ*. Εφευρέτης αυτών των βυσμάτων ήταν ο John Joseph Rawlings, γι' αυτό ονομάζονται και *Rawlplugs* στην Αγγλία. Ο Γερμανός Artur Fischer μάς έδωσε το 1958 τα πρώτα _πλαστικά_ βύσματα για βίδες. Αν είναι ακριβή τα της Wikipedia, ο ενενηκοντούτης εφευρέτης έχει 1080 πατέντες με το όνομά του και έχει βάλει στόχο να ξεπεράσει τον Έντισον, που είχε 1093. Οι γερμανόφωνοι καλείστε να ερευνήσετε το θέμα… Η εταιρεία fischer αγόρασε το 1992 τη μεγαλύτερη ανταγωνίστριά της στην Ευρώπη, την επίσης γερμανική Upat GmbH, από την οποία έχουμε εμείς βαφτίσει τα βύσματα και τα λέμε _ούπατ_ και _ούπα_.

Από την τάπα του μπάνιου και όχι από το φις έχει βγει ο ιδιωματισμός *pull the plug on something* (=βάζω τέλος σε κάτι, ματαιώνω), π.χ. _The Arts Council had pulled the plug on the scheme_. Γράφει ο Quinion στο http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-pul1.htm:
[Q] I’ve long wondered whether the expression _to pull out the plug_ refers to the sink or the electrical socket. Any ideas?
[A] When we use the expression today, it must surely evoke a mental image of the electrical rather than the water sense, which is perhaps why we’re now more likely to say _pull the plug (on someone)_, leaving out the _out_. When I first read your question, that seemed to be the most likely origin, but then I remembered that _to pull the plug_ was the expression that my mother used for flushing the lavatory (this was in London in the 1940s). To flush an old-style gravity feed water closet before the days of siphons you did indeed pull out, or pull up, a plug that stoppered the pipe from the cistern. The _Oxford English Dictionary_ confirms that the phrase was first used in just that sense. The first citation is from Florence Nightingale’s Notes on Nursing of 1859: “As well might you have a sewer under the room, or think that in a water closet the plug need be pulled up but once a day”, and one from 1919 remarks on “A real Victorian W.C. with a pull up plug”. Another from 1873 refers to a plug in a sink basin. Though there are citations referring to other senses, including the figurative one, not a single one refers to electrical plugs.​Βέβαια, όταν διαβάζουμε «they decided to pull the plug and take her off the life support machine» ξέρουμε ότι θα τη βγάλουν από την πρίζα, θα την αποσυνδέσουν από τη μηχανική υποστήριξη.

Πολύπριζα, σούκο, βύσμα στο υπουργείο, πριζωμένος, μπουζιά και ωτοασπίδες, βιντεάκια με unplugged εκτελέσεις, ρεκλάμα και ρεκλαμάρω, plug-in και plug-and-play και άλλες σημασίες — το παραπάνω κείμενο περιέχει αρκετές τρύπες που καλείστε να βουλώσετε. Πριζωθείτε και ξεκινήστε…

Καλά, ένα βιντεάκι θα το βάλω


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2009)

Ωραίο! Μας έβαλες στην πρίζα (πολλαπλώς)... :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2009)

βύσμα, το μέσον στο στρατό. Εξού και οι εκφράσεις "έπεσε βύσμα", "έχω βύσμα" και "βυσματούχος" ή "βυσματίας". Το βύσμα μου είναι ο γνωστός μου που προωθεί την ευνοϊκή μου μετάθεση ή όποια άλλη διακριτική μεταχείριση επιδιώκω. Βυσματική λέγεται η άδεια ή η μετάθεση που δίνεται κόντρα στις επιταγές της αξιοκρατίας και της ισονομίας. Αβύσματος, αυτός που δεν έχει βύσμα. "Αν είσαι αβύσματος, θα σε στείλουν σίγουρα σε νησί".

Βυσματώνω σήμαινε στα χρόνια μου "έχοντας βύσμα ρίχνω κάποιον άλλο για να επωφεληθώ" π.χ. να πάρω άδεια αντί γι' αυτόν που τη δικαιούται. Όμως είχε πάρει και μιαν άλλη σημασία, μεταβάλλω επί το δυσμενέστερο την κατάσταση, π.χ. "ο καινούργιος διοικητής μας βυσμάτωσε" -π.χ. αύξησε τις υπηρεσίες. Αν δεν σφάλλω, γιαυτές τις σημασίες χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα και το 'μπιφτεκώνω, -ομαι" που δεν υπήρχε στα χρόνια μου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

Για το *στουπί*: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=32337#post32337. Για το (παράγωγο) *στυπιοθλίπτης*: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3804. Και για το *ανταπτοράκι* (που καμιά φορά χρειάζεται): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3698 (στο ποστ #2 τού συγκεκριμένου νήματος εξηγείται ότι ο _εφαρμοστής_ είναι άνθρωπος, κι άρα είναι τίτλος δουλειάς μαλλαλόγια — όχι ότι χρειαζόταν να το πω κι εγώ, αλλ' απλώς για να κλείνει ο κύκλος και με τη κουβέντα εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5092). :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

Α, με την ευκαιρία να πούμε και τη λέξη που περιγράφει το βούλωμα, την τάπα τής στάμνας: *μπαρδακοβούλωμα* — λέξη η οποία επιζεί ως χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπων, για να περιγράψει τον κοντόχοντρο ασχημάνθρωπο (τον άλλως λεγόμενο και «στραβοχυμένο λουκουμά» ή γαλλιστί _crapoussin_), και συνεκδοχικά κάθε ανάξιο λόγου άνθρωπο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Α, με την ευκαιρία να πούμε και τη λέξη που περιγράφει το βούλωμα, την τάπα τής στάμνας: *μπαρδακοβούλωμα* — λέξη η οποία επιζεί ως χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπων, για να περιγράψει τον κοντόχοντρο ασχημάνθρωπο (τον άλλως λεγόμενο και «στραβοχυμένο λουκουμά» ή γαλλιστί _crapoussin_), και συνεκδοχικά κάθε ανάξιο λόγου άνθρωπο.


 
Στην Κρήτη παλιά, τις στάμνες τις έφραζαν (όχι στεγανά, βέβαια· ίσα για να μην μπαίνουν ποντίκια ή φίδια) με το _σταμναγκάθι_, το οποίο είχε αντίθετη εξέλιξη από το _μπαρδακοβούλωμα_ (θενκς, Ζαζ, δεν το ήξερα). Από ταπεινό αλλά χρήσιμο αγκάθι - που τρωγόταν και τότε, φυσικά (παραδοσιακά στην Κρήτη ό,τι είναι πράσινο τρώγεται :)), αλλά δεν το είχαν και σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση - έφτασε να θεωρείται εκλεκτό, μοδάτο έδεσμα και να το ακριβοπληρώνουν. 
Άτιμη *κενωνία, άλλους τους ανεβάζεις κι άλλους...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> παραδοσιακά στην Κρήτη ό,τι είναι πράσινο τρώγεται :)


...ή ψηφίζεται


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2009)

Τρώγεται ή χάφτεται, λοιπόν... Και αναρωτιόμουν, να βάλω τα εισαγωγικά ή να τ' αφήσω έτσι; ;)


----------



## stazybohorn (Dec 14, 2009)

Όταν έχεις χάσει όλη τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση, είναι επόμενο να φαίνεται στο λεξιλόγιό σου. Οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν λέξεις για το παραμικρό μηχανολογικό - ηλεκτρολογικό εξάρτημα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2009)

stazybohorn said:


> Όταν έχεις χάσει όλη τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση, είναι επόμενο να φαίνεται στο λεξιλόγιό σου. Οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν λέξεις για το παραμικρό μηχανολογικό - ηλεκτρολογικό εξάρτημα.


 
Κι οι Έλληνες μαστόροι έχουν, αλλά εμείς δεν τις ξέρουμε.


----------



## stazybohorn (Dec 14, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κι οι Έλληνες μαστόροι έχουν, αλλά εμείς δεν τις ξέρουμε.


Σίγουρα έχουν αναγκαστεί να εφεύρουν πολλές -ή όλες τις αντίστοιχες, όμως επίσημα στη γλώσσα μπαίνουν με λιγότερο φυσικό τρόπο ή άνωθεν (βλέπε ΕΛΟΤ, ΕΛΕΤΟ, κλπ), γι' αυτό και πολλές ξενίζουν.


----------



## Immortalite (Nov 24, 2011)

Μήπως δεν ήταν _σταμναγκάθι_ αλλά _αχινοπόδι_; Ρωτάω γιατί το σταμναγκάθι δεν είναι πια τόσο αγκαθωτό και είναι δροσερό και σαπίζει, δεν ξεραίνεται. Ενώ το αχινοπόδι είναι βάτος και ξερό-δροσερό τσιμπάει και γδέρνει. Ακόμα το βάζουμε σε στάμνες και γλάστρες άσε που καθαρίζουμε και την καμινάδα του τζακιού.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2011)

Immortalite said:


> Μήπως δεν ήταν _σταμναγκάθι_ αλλά _αχινοπόδι_; Ρωτάω γιατί το σταμναγκάθι δεν είναι πια τόσο αγκαθωτό και είναι δροσερό και σαπίζει, δεν ξεραίνεται. Ενώ το αχινοπόδι είναι βάτος και ξερό-δροσερό τσιμπάει και γδέρνει. Ακόμα το βάζουμε σε στάμνες και γλάστρες άσε που καθαρίζουμε και την καμινάδα του τζακιού.



Και σάρωθρο το έκαναν πιο παλιά το αχινοπόδι, για τα φύλλα και τα πετραδάκια στις αυλές με το καλοπατημένο χώμα ή τις πλακόστρωτες. Ας μην ξεχνάμε και τη χρησιμότητά του στη φουνάρα, το κάψιμο του Ιούδα το μεγάλο Σάββατο (έθιμο που τηρείται ακόμα σε αρκετά χωριά, στο Μόχλο Σητείας μάλιστα την κάνουνε πλωτή· εξαιρετικό θέαμα η πυρά μέσα στη θάλασσα), όπου τα αχινοπόδια (ξερά ή όχι, είναι πολύ εύφλεκτα) - μαζεμένα συνήθως από την προηγούμενη από την αρσενική νεολέρα του χωριού, ενώ οι θηλυκιές θρηνούν (γιατί δεν βρίσκουνε πάλι τι καινούργιο να φορέσουνε για τον Επιτάφιο, να μην πούμε για την Ανάσταση· τα θεία πάθη περνούνε οι κακομοίτσες) - αποτελούν τη βάση και το παραγέμισμα, μ' αυτά φουσκώνει (για να χωράει περισσότερους γύρω της) και ψηλώνει (για να μπούνε στο μάτι των κατοίκων του διπλανού χωριού, ποιος την έχει πιο μεγάλη) η φουνάρα, πάνω σ' αυτή τη βάση στήνεται το ομοίωμα του Ιούδα, στ' αχινοπόδια βάζουνε φωτιά με τις αναστάσιμες λαμπάδες οι πιο θαρραλέοι χωριανοί στημένοι ολόγυρα στη φουνάρα από νωρίς (οι πιο θαρραλέοι γιατί η νεολέρα την έχει γεμίσει και με δυναμιτάκια, Μεφίστο για τη λάμψη και μινερβάκια για τον κρότο). Ιδού μια προετοιμασία πριν από μια πενταετία (δυο πατούνε καλά τη φουνάρα για να μείνει όρθια και να μην πάρει εύκολα ο αέρας τ' αποκαΐδια, ένας βαστά τον Ιούδα έτοιμο και τα μέλη της κρητικής κριτικής επιτροπής πίνουν ρακές και σχολιάζουν): 







Μια που ρώτησες, αξιόπιστη πηγή - που ξέρει καλά τα χόρτα της και πρόφταξε καλά τις εποχές που συζητάμε - μου επιβεβαίωσε πριν από λίγο ότι παλιά, ενώ το αχινοπόδι δεν αποκλειόταν, κυρίως σταμναγκάθι χρησιμοποιούσαν (εξού και τ' όνομά του) και μάλιστα δροσερό και καθαρό, γιατί αυτό το βούλωμα της στάμνας συνήθως δεν το αφαιρούσαν για να ρίξουν νερό στα κανάτια ή τα ποτήρια. Όταν άρχιζε να μαραίνεται, έβαζαν φρέσκο, δεν κόστιζε άλλωστε και τίποτα. Δεν βούλωναν εντελώς τη στάμνα, στούμπωναν απλώς μια τούφα στον λαιμό για να μην μπορούν να μπουν τα ζούδια (φίδια, σαύρες, ποντικοί, αφορδακοί). Το ξερό αχινοπόδι όχι στο σταμνί του νερού, μόνο στο άδειο, γιατί θα ξέρεις πόσο εύθρυπτο είναι και κανείς δεν θέλει να πίνει νερό με ψιλούτσικες ακίδες μέσα.


----------



## Immortalite (Nov 25, 2011)

daeman said:


> Και σάρωθρο το έκαναν πιο παλιά το αχινοπόδι, για τα φύλλα και τα πετραδάκια στις αυλές με το καλοπατημένο χώμα ή τις πλακόστρωτες. (...)



Υποκλίνομαι! (Δεν υπάρχει και φατσούλα να βγάζει το καπέλο... ) Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πρόλαβα το νερό από τη στάμνα και δεν έχω πιει νερό φιλτραρισμένο με σταμναγκάθι :) (Λέτε γι' αυτό να λέγετε έτσι; Το αγκάθι της στάμνας; ) Εμείς το λάδι φυλάζαμε σ'ενα κιούπι αλλά κάτω από το αχινοπόδι είχε ένα πανάκι, ακριβώς για να μην θρουλάει.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2011)

Immortalite said:


> Δεν υπάρχει και φατσούλα να βγάζει το καπέλο...



Βουαλά.


Αν μπορέσω τώρα να το κάνω και να βγάζει το καπέλο, όπως το βλέπω στο edit...


----------



## Immortalite (Nov 25, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Βουαλά.
> 
> View attachment 2219



Αυτή λοιπόν! :) 
Μερσι!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Immortalite said:


> Υποκλίνομαι! (Δεν υπάρχει και φατσούλα να βγάζει το καπέλο... ) Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πρόλαβα το νερό από τη στάμνα και δεν έχω πιει νερό φιλτραρισμένο με σταμναγκάθι :) (Λέτε γι' αυτό να λέγετε έτσι; Το αγκάθι της στάμνας; ) Εμείς το λάδι φυλάζαμε σ'ενα κιούπι αλλά κάτω από το αχινοπόδι είχε ένα πανάκι, ακριβώς για να μην θρουλάει.



Εγώ το πρόλαβα μικιός στο καφενείο με τη στάμνα, και τ' αναψυκτικά - μπιράλ ή γκαζόζα κερνούσανε τα κοπέλια τότε - στο πηγάιδι, τη στέρνα ή το βαρέλι για να διατηρούνται δροσερά, αφού εκτός από τρεχούμενο νερό, δεν είχε ούτε ρεύμα. Αλλά από γεύση δεν μπορώ να σου πω· ο χρόνος τα γλυκαίνει όλα, πιο πολύ τα παιδικάτα μας. Στο κιούπι του λαδιού το θυμούμαι το αχινοπόδι με το πανάκι που λες, και τις φωνές της γιαγιάς όταν παίζοντας ανήξερα βγάζαμε το πανί, θρουλούσε το αχινοπόδι μες στο λάδι και μετά μας έβαζε να το φιλτράρουμε μ' ένα τουλπάνι. Από κει μου 'μεινε το κουταλομέτρημα και πολύτιμη εμπειρία για τα χημικά εργαστήρια. 
Να 'σαι καλά που μου τα θύμισες. :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άλλοι δυο άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν το _θρουλάω_.


----------



## Immortalite (Nov 25, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άλλοι δυο άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν το _θρουλάω_.


 Είναι κι άλλοι. Και χίλιοι δεκατρείς μη σου πω :) 

*@ daeman* _ "Εγώ το πρόλαβα μικιός στο καφενείο με τη στάμνα, και τ' αναψυκτικά - μπιράλ κερνούσανε τα κοπέλια τότε_ - έχει ακόμα, σε κάτι περίπτερα στην παραλία στα Χανιά θαρρώ _στο πηγάιδι, τη στέρνα ή το βαρέλι για να διατηρούνται δροσερά, αφού δεν είχε ρεύμα. _Έπαιζα με τη σβίγα και βρέθηκα κρεμασμένη πάνω από το πηγάδι, η μισή μέσα η μισή έξω. Και δε φώναξα, φοβήθηκα μη μαλώσουν πιο πολύ από το να βρεθώ παρέα με το καρπούζι. :)_Αλλά από γεύση δεν μπορώ να σου πω· ο χρόνος τα γλυκαίνει όλα, πιο πολύ τα παιδικάτα μας. Στο κιούπι του λαδιού το θυμούμαι το αχινοπόδι με το πανάκι που λες, και τις φωνές της γιαγιάς όταν παίζοντας ανήξερα βγάζαμε το πανί, θρουλούσε το αχινοπόδι μες στο λάδι και μετά μας έβαζε να το φιλτράρουμε μ' ένα τουλπάνι. _Μικρή το έλεγα τουλουπάνι :)_ Από κει μου 'μεινε το κουταλομέτρημα και πολύτιμη εμπειρία για τα χημικά εργαστήρια. 
Να 'σαι καλά που μου τα θύμισες._ :) "


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2011)

Και για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν αυτή την περίεργη γλώσσα :huh::twit:, μικρό γλωσσάρι με απορίες:

αφορδακός = 
θρουλάω = ? = θρυμματίζομαι (?)
μικιός = μικρός
σβίγα = 
φουνάρα =?= σωρός από κλαδιά και εύφλεκτα υλικά(?)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 25, 2011)

Ο αφορδακός είναι ο βάτραχος (νομίζω). Για τη σβίγα όμως δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα... :)


----------



## Immortalite (Nov 25, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν αυτή την περίεργη γλώσσα :huh::twit:, μικρό γλωσσάρι με απορίες:



αφορδακός = _Σωστά τα λέει ο Ρογήριος _
θρουλάω =_ Εδώ πέρσι τέτοιες μέρες τα πάλι με τα θρουλιά ασχολούμασταν :) http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/menologdec/#comment-52235
Στο σχόλιο 132 έχει σε δεσμό το πεντέφι με τον ορισμό. Αν και θα σας πρότεινα να διαβάσετε όλο το νήμα ή τουλάχιστον από το 55 και κάτω. Έχει πολύ γέλιο. _
μικιός = μικρός
σβίγα = _Η σβίγα είναι εκείνη η μεταλλική κουβαρίστρα πάνω από το πηγάδι που τυλίγεται το σκοινί του κουβά. Τη λένε κι αλλιώς; _
φουνάρα = _Νομίζω εύφλεκτα υλικά εκτός από κλαδιά δεν βάζουνε παρά μόνο κάτι βάτους που αρπάζουν εύκολα και λαμπαδιάζουν εντυπωσιακά όπως το αχινοπόδι. _


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Ο αφορδακός στη Λέξι, εδώ κι εδώ.



Immortalite said:


> [...]_- μπιράλ κερνούσανε τα κοπέλια τότε_ - έχει ακόμα, σε κάτι περίπτερα στην παραλία στα Χανιά θαρρώ


 Και στο ψυγείο μου· όπου τα βρω (ακόμα κι εδώ που μ' έβγαλε, φέρνει ένα σουπερμάρκετ, απ' τα Τεμένια) παίρνω καναδυό, 
για τη μυρωδιά του χαρουπόζουμου σε πείσμα του πανδαμάτορα.




Immortalite said:


> _στο πηγάιδι, τη στέρνα ή το βαρέλι για να διατηρούνται δροσερά, αφού δεν είχε ρεύμα. _Έπαιζα με τη σβίγα και βρέθηκα κρεμασμένη πάνω από το πηγάδι, η μισή μέσα η μισή έξω. Και δε φώναξα, φοβήθηκα μη μαλώσουν πιο πολύ από το να βρεθώ παρέα με το καρπούζι. [...]


Χαχαχα! Κι εγώ το 'χα πάθει αυτό και τα χρειάστηκα. Ευτυχώς, ο παππούς ήτανε κοντά κι έκρινε ότι αρκούσε ο τρόμος που μ' έζωσε. Κι άλλο σχετικό εδώ.




Immortalite said:


> [...]σβίγα = _Η σβίγα είναι εκείνη η μεταλλική κουβαρίστρα πάνω από το πηγάδι που τυλίγεται το σκοινί του κουβά. Τη λένε κι αλλιώς; _


Ουί, *μάγκανο* (ουδ. & αρσ.) ή μαγκάνι:









Immortalite said:


> φουνάρα = _Νομίζω εύφλεκτα υλικά εκτός από κλαδιά δεν βάζουνε παρά μόνο κάτι βάτους που αρπάζουν εύκολα και λαμπαδιάζουν εντυπωσιακά όπως το αχινοπόδι. _



Αναλόγως. Άμα θες να κρατήσει, χώνεις και κουτσούρες στη βάση ανάμεσα στους θάμνους και μερικοί στήνουνε κιόλας σκελετό με καδρόνια, να μη θρουλήσει ογλήγορα, να καίει όλη νύχτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2013)

Αναβίωση νήματος.

Ξέρετε πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά αυτό το πραγματάκι που ονομάζεται plug και είναι πάνω στις σανίδες του σερφ;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

To μόνο που βρήκα είναι ότι το leash το λένε «κορδόνι», αλλά για το plug τπτ... 
http://www.in2life.gr/delight/hobbies/articles/283674/article.aspx?singlepage=1
Όλα τα ηλεκαταστήματα που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο έχουν τις σχετικές σελίδες στα αγγλικά, οπότε δεν βοηθούν· αν τους έπαιρνες ένα τηλεφωνάκι, όμως;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2013)

Αν κάνουμε μια υπόθεση, πώς θα μπορούσε να λέγεται; Δέστρα, μήπως;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

Νομίζω δέστρες λένε στις σανίδες τού windsurf αυτές που μπαίνουν τα πόδια, όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2013)

Πού να ξέρω; Εγώ ξέρω γενικά από τα καράβια ότι δέστρες λένε το εξάρτημα πάνω στο οποίο δένουν τα σκοινιά.


----------

